# TiVo Bolt Cox Cablecard channels not working



## mdk729 (Dec 4, 2015)

I just bought a new Bolt and switched the Cablecard out of my Premier to the Bolt. To note I also have a Cisco Tuning Adapter that I have to use for Cox. 

None of the channels worked except for the network channels and ESPN, I got the pop up screen telling me to call to activate the cablecard and giving me the needed ID#s. I called Cox and had them pair the cablecard with the Tivo, and the representative told me everything was paired. Still got the same pop up screen, none of my channels were working. Have tried restarting the TA, restarting the Tivo, called back and had them restart on their end, nothing is working. 

Anyone encounter this or have any idea why it may not be working? I can get network channels and ESPN, but no other channels at all.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Card isn't actually paired or TA isn't activated. Call back and try again. Repeat until it works or they send a tech out.


----------



## mdk729 (Dec 4, 2015)

I've had them try this three times now, each time the same result. I asked they send out a tech but I'm trying to fix this on my own in the meantime. The TA worked with my other Tivo and I just transferred the cablecard. Any way I can check in the diagnostics somewhere to confirm it's not paired?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdk729 said:


> I've had them try this three times now, each time the same result. I asked they send out a tech but I'm trying to fix this on my own in the meantime. The TA worked with my other Tivo and I just transferred the cablecard. Any way I can check in the diagnostics somewhere to confirm it's not paired?


There are places you can check to see if the cable card is working. First and most important is at the end of the TiVo box Diagnostics. That's where the cable card data is shown. The Channel List Received must say Yes. After VCT ID there should be a non-zero number. But let me tell you what happened yesterday. It might be related.

I received a new basic Roamio. I did the normal stuff to make sure it was happy, including a channel scan since I get three clear QAM channels. Everything looked good. I then powered off my Premiere and Roamio and moved the cable card. When I powered it up I had no guide but the channels could be accessed. So I reran guided setup. This got me the guide but most of the channels had no listing data. I called the cable company and gave them the new numbers for "data" since new hardware changes those numbers. They said they sent the signal. I still only had a few channels which looked, but they were the channels that I would get with a DTA. The lineup was good, but the listings were wrong. I called the cable company again and they said they would redo the card. Still no change. I have another Roamio so I know my feed is good. I live in a pretty rural area and my headend feeds several cities. I decided to change my zipcode to the next city and reran guided setup again. Guess what happened? Everything was working. The guide was perfect. I don't have premium channels. So, if you want to try this, find the closest zipcode to you and give it a shot. What's to lose?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Possibly useful reading...
*Cox Tuning Adapter Self Install Kits*​


----------



## WAJWAJ (Dec 6, 2015)

CableCard are OLD inventory and not all of them work. My second trip to the Cox store finally produced a good one. P.S. Cox "CableCard Technical Support" is a small team at a Cox call center in Ohio. Their only "expertise" is initial installation-and Tivo technical support is better at it. Always call Tivo with any issues and let them conference in Cox if the carrier is needed. Also, any updates Cox makes they have to ping you twice before that change registers, Cox needs to be reminded of that each time (which Tivo knows to do.)


----------

